# 3D in middle ga (Milledgeville)



## gottohunt (Feb 25, 2010)

Everyone knows by now that Lake Oconee has closed. A group of us around town are planning on starting a club. Our plans are to do a shoot once a month and donate to local charities.Just wondering what everyone thinks of the idea.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Milledgeville is a lot closer than most of the shoots we go to.

Chuck


----------



## bowman77 (Feb 25, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Sounds good to me. Milledgeville is a lot closer than most of the shoots we go to.
> 
> Chuck



sounds good.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 26, 2010)

*Sure....*

We've got a pretty good sized group of shooters building up over here in the Thomson/Augusta area, most of which went to LOSC pretty regularly.

I'd encourage you to look at the schedules already posted on here and try to work around those closest to you to maximize participation for all.  (Like Christian Bowhunters, 8 Point, Fort Gordon) 

If you decide to shoot on Sundays, you might want to keep start times open later so those of us who won't miss Church can come after.

If you build it, they will come !


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 26, 2010)

Milledgeville...that's a great spot.....

Middle Ga needs some 3d shoots. No representation around middle ga


----------



## MLOVETT (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah i really miss the club but if you have something in milledgeville i'll make the drive over from greensboro.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Offroad (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds great,Not that far from Warner Robins


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2010)

If u build it work hard and promote even harder flayers ,paper ,web page and post it every where.
Just try to work around some of your closer clubs so they can come shoot and u can go shoot there clubs. If we can help with any info just let us know.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots of work to do it right.  Make sure you have lots of help and it's a blast.  We would come shoot for sure.


----------



## gottohunt (Mar 4, 2010)

Things are really rolling. Targets are on the way. We have had alot of support from the local area. Going to have vender's (archery,hunting, atv, taxidermy,food and a local church) Big John has offered his help to make this a great event. Will keep everyone updated. This has the makings to be a big event.


----------



## gottohunt (Mar 10, 2010)

*3D in Middle Ga (milledgeville)*

Update!!!!
After a meeting tonight we have finalized the charity shoot. We had alot of input from regular archers. We believe we have come up with a great plan. We are going to have a 20 target shoot. ASA rules, archery/hunting vendors and food cooked on site. We are also going to have a long shot and a iron buck for any one that wants to try their luck. All proceeds will go to The Chard Ray Food Bank. Please help this charity by coming out and shooting. You will have a good time and help a great charity.

When- May 22 2010
Where- 141 Salem Church Dr. Milledgeville Ga.
               7 miles west of Milledgeville on Hwy 49 west
Phone- 478-452-4510
               going towards Macon


----------



## drago (Mar 11, 2010)

cool, Karen and Dean are in


----------



## MLOVETT (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing on the calender for me on that date as of now.  Hope to be there too with the wife and kid!  Awesome!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. I'm sure y'all will do well. Its a little out of my range though. I'm on the Dekalb/Henry co line.  
Good luck with it though, I hope ya do well !


----------



## Big John (Mar 11, 2010)

*YAHOOO
WILL BE THERE!!!!*
​


----------



## bowman77 (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds good.


----------



## Cow8Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

I would like to know more, I'm down in Toomsboro so it would be really cool not to have to drive far.


----------



## Big John (Mar 12, 2010)

*Info*

Here is a flyer


----------



## gottohunt (Mar 13, 2010)

*Info*

Everyone Check out the flyer that Big John posted.


----------



## gottohunt (Mar 17, 2010)

If anyone would like to be a sponsor or set up a booth please send me a pm for more info. Each sponsor will have a sign with all your info. It will be tax deductible.


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 22, 2010)

heck yeah! sounds good.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2010)

Chyeah Chyeah!!!


----------



## Big John (Mar 22, 2010)

Here You Go


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Mar 30, 2010)

you forgot to put the participation fee? What is it?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2010)

Man sounds good I hope to make it.


----------



## gottohunt (Mar 31, 2010)

parkerwildfire said:


> you forgot to put the participation fee? What is it?


$20 for the money class $12 for all other classes


----------



## panglin (Apr 1, 2010)

what time ?


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Apr 1, 2010)

Thaks man hope to see you guys there


----------



## gottohunt (Apr 1, 2010)

Sign in will be from 8- 3. Awards will be given out at 5:30. Long shot all day. Iron buck will be at 1 and 5.

Thanks


----------

